# Configuration Time Capsule et iPhone



## MacBooker (15 Juillet 2008)

Bonjour,

Je suis en train de régler le réseau d'une PME afin que les iPhones des employés puissent se connecter via WIFI sur Internet.

Pour celà, je dispose de ceci.

- Une Time Capsule : qui sert de disque de sauvegarde pour les mac et de borne wifi également avec un réseau protégé en WPA2
Ce réseau est en mode pont avec le réseau filaire

- Un Firewall Netasq F50 qui sert de DHCP, de firewall naturellement, etc...
- Une LIveBox, Wifi éteint, qui est connecté sur Internet en ADSL

Alors, le firewall est placé entre la livebox et le switch qui relie tout le réseau. La Time Capsule est reliée au Switch.

Et mon problème, le voici. Un Macbook connecté en Wifi a accès au réseau (ping des autres machines fonctionne) et à Internet.
Un Iphone avec les même réglages, a accès au réseau (je peux pinger l'iPhone depuis le Macbook par exemple) mais n'a pas accès à Internet (pas possible d'afficher www.google.fr par exemple)

J'ai bien vérifier les règles du firewall (tout ce qui sort vers le port 80 n'est pas filtré). 

Vous avez une idée du pourquoi du comment ?

Merci d'avance si vous êtes arrivé jusqu à cette ligne


----------



## Ironfalcon (15 Juillet 2008)

MacBooker a dit:


> Bonjour,
> 
> Je suis en train de régler le réseau d'une PME afin que les iPhones des employés puissent se connecter via WIFI sur Internet.
> 
> ...


 
Salut à toi,  
vérifi tes paramètres de passerelle et DNS par defaut sur la configuration des iphones


----------



## MacBooker (15 Juillet 2008)

Elles sont bonnes. :/


----------



## maousse (17 Juillet 2008)

pour être fixé sur le dns :
http://17.149.160.49
http://apple.com

doivent donner le même résultat.

Sinon, tout ce qui passe en https pour l'iphone, c'est sur le port 443 a priori, et ainsi de suite pour chaque service et son port (imap, smtp...) Mais bon, ça devrait déjà passer avec le 80

Ça ressemble vraiment à un problème de résolution de noms ton affaire...
Essaie en configurant les dns opendns :
208.67.222.222
208.67.220.220


----------



## MacBooker (17 Juillet 2008)

En effet, j'ai pensé également à un problème de DNS.. Mais même en essayant directement une IP comme celle que tu m'as donnée (http://17.149.160.49).. Celà ne fonctionne toujours pas.
Bizarre...
En tout cas, merci pour votre aide.


----------



## maousse (17 Juillet 2008)

Donc ça n'est pas du dns...

quelle adresse ip obtient ton iphone par le serveur dhcp ?
elle est bien sur le même sous-réseau que le reste de tes machines ?
c'est quoi les règles d'accès au réseau ? Seulement le wpa2 ? pas d'autre filtrage au niveau livebox ou firewall ? (par adresse MAC, autre choses..... ?)


----------

